# want to try fly fishing



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi i have been thinking about getting a fly rod and reel for large mouth bass for like a year and have never talked to any one that fly fishes. i was thinking of getting the bass pro shops Gold Cup Extreme combo but i have no idea if its good or if it over kill under kill no idea. If i get a fly rod and reel i would be fishing mostly from shore on a lake and catching bass any were from under a pound to about 3 pounds mostly around 1 pound to 2 pounds and of course i figure there would be some panfish too. i would be trying streamers and little poppers. i would be around weeds but mostly open water. i know i can hook a 3#+ bass on my 8'6" ultra light rod and reel with 6# test line on it and land it if that helps for my next question. which is what line wieght would i want i was thinking 7 or 8 but like i said i dont know much about fly fishing. also there would be the chance of hooking up on some carp that are 10#+ and it would be cool to be able to land one if i would hook up on it. any input would be helpful i won't be getting the rod and reel for awhile but i want to learn from some people before i decide that this is what i want.

thanks Evan


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Evan,
Personally, for flyfishing gear, I am no fan of Bass Pro. For a flyfishing combo, I would recommend a 5 wt outfit. It'll handle bass well without overpowering panfish & will throw most flies. Check out Cabelas, or possibly Gander Mountain. I also have a friend who may have a TFO 5 wt left (I just got one for a friend Saturday). He closed his shop and, if he has one left, I think you could get a real good deal on it...like under $60.00 for a $90.00 rod. If you are interested, either email or PM me.
Mike


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey thanks for the help. I'm still lookin around at rods and reels and how effective fly fishing for bass is to decide if i want a fly rod. also i'm 17 and have no $$$ right now.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

a good independent fly fishing shop is Rusty Drake outfitters in centerville ohio. they offer classes,local fishing reports. its right off I-675 in the cross point shopping center.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I started out with a scientific anglers 8ft/6wt rod. That was 12 years ago. Still using that rod for smallies on darby, and LOVING every minute of it. All I've done is put new line on it. Durable and easy to cast.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Evan,
I still think an 8 wt is too heavy. I understand you may deal with weeds, but my 6 wt readily handled a 7 lb steelhead, I have taken largemouth over 4 lbs from weedy ponds on 4 & 5 wts, & a 22" channel cat on my 3 wt. Stay in touch...I'll take you out & you can use some of my rods before making a decision. I have 3 through 8 wts, so you can get a real good idea which will fit your needs. Actually, heavier rod wt is more important in casting bulky & heavy flies.
Mike


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

ok thanks for all the help.


----------



## Brehm Boy (Jan 9, 2005)

Pic up a book called "fly fishing for dummies" good read to get you started. Go cheap until you decide that you like the whole idea of fly fishing. Personally I use a 8 wt with a large arbor gold cup reel. I fish from a boat throwing big streamers and poppers. If I fish a small stream like 7 mile ill use a 6 weight use ing small clousers- lots of smallies in the sping. great fun. 

Best thing to do is read read read and watch videos


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah thats what most of my free none fishing time is to read about what i want to try next. I know i want a fly rod its just what type and how much and when. also i want to start tying flies after i get a rod and figure out what types of stuff i can be using. i need to read more about the rod weights but right now its seems a 5-8 would be right for what i want to do. i just need to read more and find out what size streamers and poppers i should be throwing to decide what rod wieght i want for sure.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

8807,
I would highly recommend hitting the creeks and rivers with the fly rod. Great fun for smallies in OH. Not sure where Turkeyfoot is in Ohio, but most rocky streams in OH have smallies in them.

I think you are already on the right track with the rod weight...it has more to do with the flies you'll be throwing than the fish you'll be catching. Bulky LM bugs and poppers will probably require a heavier rod. I use a 5/6wt and have a tough time casting the bulky LM flies. I also have a cheap 7/8wt rod that I rarely break out anymore for the larger LM flies. 

You can catch some really decent fish on a 5/6wt with the right flies (crawdads, woolie buggers, small poppers, etc.) in the right water.

I also agree with Brehm Boy, stay cheap until you figure it out. My first rod (that 7/8wt I referred to) came from Walmart for about $30. I used it for 5+ years until I decided I fly fished enough to get a better rod.


Later,


CW


----------



## wildbill (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Gonefishin..If you live in or can get to the Parma Hts area there is a shop called AnglersMail..On Pearl Rd...Under new ownership..Talk to a guy named George...He will tell you all the straight info on where the fish are and what to use and what not to buy. The guy loves to talk Steelhead!! Just tell him WildBill sent you..I did a mind melt last season..he really got me started and catching fish..


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

ok thanks for the help i was just up there today tobad i didn't read this page before then


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

Gonefishing, 
I have been using a fly rod for about a year or 2. I am also 17 and short on $$$. But fortunately i was able to borrow my brothers St.Croix 5/6 weight rod when he went to college. Most of the time, I cast poppers and streamers in ponds and catch alot of bluegills and bass that way. Like you I considered getting an 8 weight to cast those big bass flies. But after reading about it I decided for me it wouldn't be worth it. I never catch big fish. And I'm not skilled enough to take trips for steelhead. So i would suggest a 5 or 6 weight rod.


----------

